

ARM Powered Android LEGO Rubik's Speedcuber - pfedor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v8pJSGi4CA

======
bcl
Are there any details available on the build? How did they interface the Droid
to the lego controller for example?

~~~
jacquesm
At a guess, using bluetooth, the input is the camera.

<http://shop.lego.com/Product/?p=9847>

